# WiFi slow/hangs after upgrade 3.1.1 to 3.2 (ath9k driver)

## bilbotux

Hi,

I just upgraded my kernel from gentoo-sources-3.1.1 to gentoo-sources-3.2.0-r1 but now my wifi seems very slow and hanging a lot.

pinging google.com shows sometimes 4 results with 50ms then it will hang and show many results of > 10s. Browsing is almost not possible, but with time and patience it DOES load pages.

My wifi card is Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) using the ath9k driver.

I see no error at all in dmesg.

I barely changed anything in my config, here is the diff between my working 3.1.1 and the non working 3.2.0-r1:

```

# Linux/x86_64 3.1.1-gentoo Kernel Configuration              | # Linux/x86_64 3.2.0-gentoo-r1 Kernel Configuration

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y                              <

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y                                       <

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y                                       | # CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

                                                              > CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y                                             | # CONFIG_AMD_NUMA is not set

# CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set                                | CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set                                | CONFIG_CLEANCACHE=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set                            | CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

                                                              > CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

                                                              > CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

                                                              > CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set                         | CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set                    | CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set                                | CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

                                                              > CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

                                                              > # CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_PCI_PASID is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m                                    | CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=y

                                                              > # CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IFB is not set                                       | # CONFIG_NET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set                                     <

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set                                   <

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set                                   <

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set                                 <

# CONFIG_TUN is not set                                       <

# CONFIG_VETH is not set                                      <

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set                                <

CONFIG_MII=y                                                  |

                                                              > #

                                                              > # CAIF transport drivers

                                                              > #

                                                              > # CONFIG_ETHERNET is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_FDDI is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set                              | # CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set                               | # CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set                              <

                                                              >

                                                              > #

                                                              > # USB Network Adapters

                                                              > #

                                                              > # CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_ATH6KL is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_BRCMSMAC is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_BRCMFMAC is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set                                    | # CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

                                                              <

#                                                             <

# USB Network Adapters                                        <

#                                                             <

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set                                  <

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set                                <

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set                               <

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set                               <

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set                                <

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set                                   <

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set                                <

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set                                <

                                                              <

#                                                             <

# CAIF transport drivers                                      <

#                                                             <

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set                                      <

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set                                     <

# CONFIG_PPP is not set                                       <

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set                                      <

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set                                    <

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set                                <

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set                                   <

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set                       <

                                                              > # CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC_SERIO is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set                          <

                                                              > CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

                                                              > # CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT is not set                               |

                                                              > #

                                                              > # Multifunction device drivers

                                                              > #

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_STMPE is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_TC3589X is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_MAX8997 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_CS5535 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SR030PC30 is not set                           <

# CONFIG_VIDEO_NOON010PC30 is not set                         <

                                                              > # CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TOPRO is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIWII_FF is not set                                | # CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_HID_PRIMAX is not set

                                                              > CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

                                                              > CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

                                                              > # CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set                                <

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y                                      <

# CONFIG_EDAC_MCE_INJ is not set                              <

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set                                   | # CONFIG_VIRTIO_MMIO is not set

                                                              > CONFIG_STAGING=y

                                                              > # CONFIG_ET131X is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_SLICOSS is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_USBIP_CORE is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_W35UND is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_PRISM2_USB is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_ECHO is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_COMEDI is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_ASUS_OLED is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_R8187SE is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_RTL8192U is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_RTL8192E is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_R8712U is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_RTS_PSTOR is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_RTS5139 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_TRANZPORT is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_POHMELFS is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_IDE_PHISON is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_LINE6_USB is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

                                                              >

                                                              > #

                                                              > # I2C encoder or helper chips

                                                              > #

                                                              > # CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_VT6655 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_VT6656 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_VME_BUS is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_DX_SEP is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_IIO is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_XVMALLOC is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_ZRAM is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_ZCACHE is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_WLAGS49_H2 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_WLAGS49_H25 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_FB_SM7XX is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_CRYSTALHD is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_FB_XGI is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_ACPI_QUICKSTART is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_USB_ENESTORAGE is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_BCM_WIMAX is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_FT1000 is not set

                                                              >

                                                              > #

                                                              > # Speakup console speech

                                                              > #

                                                              > # CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_SYNAPTICS_I2C_RMI4 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_DRM_PSB is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_STAGING_MEDIA is not set

                                                              >

                                                              > #

                                                              > # Hardware Spinlock drivers

                                                              > #

CONFIG_DMAR=y                                                 | # CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON is not set                           | # CONFIG_IRQ_REMAP is not set

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y                                       <

# CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set                                <

                                                              > # CONFIG_HYPERV is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_PM_DEVFREQ is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_ENCRYPTED_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_TXT is not set                                 <

                                                              > # CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1_SSSE3 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH_X86_64 is not set

                                                              > # CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64_3WAY is not set

```

Is anyone aware of a regression for that driver, or any hints of how I could troubleshoot this ?

Many thanks  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Question: 

----------

## niblifar

I am experiencing this same issue with my AR9280. I  went back to a 3.1 kernel since I could not figure out what was wrong.

----------

## thrasibule

Same here with an AR9285. There has been some activity about a regression with the ath9k driver and kernel 3.2 on the linux-wireless mailing list which led to this patch: http://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=132610402415925&w=2 Haven't tried yet if it fixes the issue.

----------

## chrisstankevitz

I am also having a problem after the recent stable kernel upgrade from 3.0.6 to 3.1.6

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 6000 Series (rev 35)

----------

## bilbotux

This seems better with gentoo-sources-3.2.2, but I'm still seeing major lags which makes it barely usable.

----------

## mikegpitt

Has anyone resolved this issue?  I have an AR9485 in my net laptop, and it seems to hang or drop connection every so often.  I'm using gentoo-sources-3.4.0.

----------

## bilbotux

I have 3.3.0 now and it seems to be working fine.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *bilbotux wrote:*   

> I have 3.3.0 now and it seems to be working fine.

 Hmm...  could just be my DSL was glitchy yesterday.  Today things are working much better, so who knows.  I'm going to keep it monitored for any weirdness though.

----------

